# Lian-Li PC-60F.. thoughts?



## ascstinger (Sep 28, 2008)

I was thinking of putting a system together in and old xclio case to try and clear out the basement and bring in some extra cash to buy a new case I've had my eye on for a month or so now

PC-60F

has a nice feature set compared to my current PC-7B, I just wonder how cable management will be, as there are no reviews I could find on google as of yesterday, and it is hard to tell if theres room behind the motherboard tray for a fat 24-pin connector. Other than that, I'm just curious if you think it would be a worthy upgrade to my PC-7B


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2008)

looks pretty sweet. i'd say do it. black or silver?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 29, 2008)

if you tick the words above thae case in your link, there is a review in there!


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 29, 2008)

That is a nice case , I also like the 140mm fan in the front.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 29, 2008)

I prefer the HDD rack in this LianLi PC-G7


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2008)

i like that one myself. i use them in my custom builds. they hold drives nicely.


----------



## ascstinger (Sep 29, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> if you tick the words above thae case in your link, there is a review in there!



LOL, yeah Lian-Li certainly doesnt skimp on the info on their products... they have vids on youtube too

@P4, those internals look familiar lol, same basic case as mine. Probably if I swapped out drives more I'd find a new cage, but for just setting one in and forgetting it, looks good enough for me

@Fit, havent seen them in silver, although probably in black because it'll match the rest of my setup.

Actually,I thought of another reason to get this over my pc-7b while I was thinking about watercooling, I could probably use one of those koolance radiator shrouds and stick a 3x120mm up in the top, although the drive rack would have to be modified. Might be an interesting winter project, especially with my new quad which probably do nice with a decent loop.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2008)

good choice  i hate silver.


----------

